# Headless Spectre Radio



## neptuneandtheblues (Oct 28, 2007)

Does anyone have these? They were some of my favorite music compilations ever. I lost them years ago. Searching for all five episodes. The links no longer work on the website. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Have you tried running the links through archive.org?


----------



## neptuneandtheblues (Oct 28, 2007)

I did. No luck.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I managed to find a download show #3 here ... http://headless-spectre-radio.podomatic.com/ ... but I couldn't find the rest. I bet I have all of those tracks in the track listings though.


----------



## neptuneandtheblues (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for a link.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Finding that one makes me angrier that I can't find the rest. It's a really good mix.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't get too irate - I have them. Uploading them now - I'll add a link when it finishes.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Here you go... I'll leave it up for a couple of days if anyone else would like to listen to them.

[Link retired]


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

tcb, you are awesome cake, covered in awesome frosting. Thanks for sharing. I will listen to this to celebrate Halfway to Halloween.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

thank you so much talkingcatblues! i didn't even know about these........and i love halloween compilations!


----------



## neptuneandtheblues (Oct 28, 2007)

talkingcatblues said:


> Here you go... I'll leave it up for a couple of days if anyone else would like to listen to them.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/76361389/Headless_Spectre_Radio.zip


You are the best! Have been searching for years! Thanks!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

You're welcome - just happened to have them on hand.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for these! Does anyone know where I can find a track listing for #1 and #3?


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Lizzy, 

You can find all of Doktor Von Kreep's playlists here - http://headless-spectre-radio.blogspot.com/


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, thanks so much for these. They are amazing.


----------



## simonsays (Jun 14, 2014)

This is great! Thanks!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Thanks can't wait to download these.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

My thanks also, I've never heard of these before. Love the surf guitar music in the first one, I used to play "Pipeline" in a cover band and this makes me want to re live that.


----------



## TheBren (Jun 15, 2014)

Sweet! I have been trying to build my collection of Halloween music, this will help a lot, thanks!


----------



## Inge Reklam-Tack (Oct 3, 2014)

Ooooh I been looking since my computer crashed a month ago... Any one feel like sharing 12 4n5 ? theyre ****ing supermagic!!!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here you go.


----------



## Inge Reklam-Tack (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey. That is just so ****ing awesome!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you so much , i had never heard of them before , they are brilliant and classics in there own right ....lol thank you again


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I just downloaded and listened to the 3rd album , that is fantastic , i loved the vocal Munster song most of all , but there are so monay great songs on there , i don't suppose anyone can give me a link to download anymore of the albums ? i would really like to download and listen to the rest if anyone can help ? thanks all .


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

pacman, all the Headless Spectre Radio mixes are in my post above. (If you are reading this, Headless Spectre Radio mixing guy, and you want me to take them down, I will. Just know that your mixes bring joy, and I'm just trying to spread joy! Joy!) 

As for all the albums those songs came from ... might take some time to get all those. But if you ask for something, lots of folks are happy to share what they've got (if it isn't available otherwise).


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you Dinosaur1972 i didn't notice , i was to stupid trying to look at the old links duh ..... those tracks are so cool and funky , why the hell aren't they being re issued ? i have some tracks which i got off of albums i bought like GROOVING WITH THE GRIM REAPER and similar but still loads i never heard of , if there is anymore like that i would love to hear it , thanks again .


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My hard drive died and I lost these. Does anyone know of a link where I can download them again?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lizzy, I think my "Here you go" link at the top of this page should still work.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Your a gentleman and a scholar Dinosaur1972 , thanks a bunch again for this link , you truly are spreading joy .


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Lizzy, I think my "Here you go" link at the top of this page should still work.


And yes it does! I saw in an older post that the link had been removed and didn't see your link from last year.  I listened to these quite a bit last year while remodeling and working on the baby's room. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yay! I wish I could get a hold of the person who put them together. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

And it makes me also wonder Dinosaur1972 , how many more hidden gems from that golden era are sitting on some shelf tucked away in some old studio ?? and of course full respect for the person or persons who indeed did put them together .


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

No doubt Pacman ... everytime I think I've heard everything, I find out there's more. Especially from the late 50's to mid 60's ... lotsa weird stuff from that era.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah , who knows how many edits , cuts etc will hopefully come to light one day , and yes there's something about that whole era , a very unique period .


----------



## HouseofSpooks (Oct 9, 2020)

Doctor Shriek here from Headless Spectre Radio! For this October 2020 I've bought back it back from the grave. Now called Spook Show Spectacular A Go-Go. You can find them here. Adding more this week, and working on a new Halloween Special!

Download here! Spook Show Spectacular A Go-Go - Google Drive


















Also don't forget to buy our Headless Spectre Records blood-curdling Halloween comp featuring various surf, garage punk and fuzz bands like The Legendary Invisible Men, Davie Allan amd The Arrows, The Fiends, Fuzztones & more! Only 14.99 plus shipping! 
http://kunaki.com/sales.asp?PID=PX00QJNZ4L&pp=1

And brand new horror print mag Monster Shindig coming early 2021!


----------



## HouseofSpooks (Oct 9, 2020)

neptuneandtheblues said:


> Does anyone have these? They were some of my favorite music compilations ever. I lost them years ago. Searching for all five episodes. The links no longer work on the website. Any help would be appreciated.


It's back and new shows coming!


----------



## neptuneandtheblues (Oct 28, 2007)

Great news, HouseofSppoks. Made my day. So glad you're back.


----------



## HouseofSpooks (Oct 9, 2020)

Thrilled to hear you stuck around all these years. Posted the Halloween comp, and need to spread the word about the radio show.


----------



## HouseofSpooks (Oct 9, 2020)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Yay! I wish I could get a hold of the person who put them together. Brilliant stuff.


I'm the ghoul behind it 🎃


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

HouseofSpooks said:


> I'm the ghoul behind it 🎃


Yer awesome.


----------



## HouseofSpooks (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks spookster!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Have the first five volumes on rotation again this morning and the munchkin is loving it! Looking forward to downloading the rest. Thanks HouseofSpooks!


----------

